

Apple Announces October 22 Event: “We Still Have a Lot to Cover”  - jwallaceparker
http://allthingsd.com/20131015/apple-announces-october-22-event/

======
japaget
See discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6554135](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6554135)
.

